# Fluid on soap?



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Wife and I made a few batches of an all veg bar that we have made before with no issues. When we went to unmold it after just under 48 hours we noticed fluid on the top. Dumped it off and when I was unmolding the bottom had fluid as well, then I noticed the burning on my hands! What was the fluid? What did we do wrong? Was it suppose to burn? haha! We made 3 batches and both the Lavender scented ones had this fluid. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hmmmm, sounds like you might have experienced a false trace when the solid oils are cool enough to start to solidify and it looks like trace.... were you soaping on the cooler side? 

Did you happen to dump the liquid into a crockpot?? :teehee: you could have rebatched it using hot process if you did.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

As a matter of fact it was the coolest temp we have had a mixing time, 88-90 I think. We knew it was cooler than other batches but decided to try anyways. What is liquid? Is it safe to use? Thanks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Could have been a combination of lye solution and essential oils.

Did your soap get hard? Does it leave a slick finish on your skin?


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes and yes.


----------

